# How to divorce wife with young kids in the house?



## Another Planet (Aug 8, 2012)

How do you do it? I would have been gone along time ago if it wasn't for my beautiful children. 

I go from wanting to make it work for the kids to not wanting to even look at her, this is daily and I am tired of it eating my life away!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

AP: So what seems to be the root cause of your problems with the wife? Take time to detail. After all, we're all here at TAM to try to help each other out!


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

AP,

Always remember that children would rather BE from a broken home than LIVE in one!


----------



## Another Planet (Aug 8, 2012)

Alot of things really. I could put up with the majority until she completely cut me off of sex and intamacy. Unfortunately for her taking the sex away pulled me out of the fog she had me in and now I see how badly I was/am being treated. 

I would love to complain all about how bad I have it but I am at the "wtf does it matter anyway" point right now. She doesn't like me I don't like her and I am tired of being lonely.


----------



## Another Planet (Aug 8, 2012)

Toffer said:


> AP,
> 
> Always remember that children would rather BE from a broken home than LIVE in one!


That is the big problem for me. She tends to not make very good decisions and I feel I need to protect my children.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Another Planet said:


> Alot of things really. I could put up with the majority until she completely cut me off of sex and intamacy.
> 
> She doesn't like me I don't like her and I am tired of being lonely.



One of the major causes of being "cut off" is that she is either actively involved in an EA(emotional affair) or a PA(physical affair) with another individual. 

Are you, in any way sure, that this is not the case?


----------



## Another Planet (Aug 8, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> One of the major causes of being "cut off" is that she is either actively involved in an EA(emotional affair) or a PA(physical affair) with another individual.
> 
> Are you, in any way sure, that this is not the case?


Absolutely 100% positive she is in an EA with her girlfriend. Of course she won't admit it but she is and I am done being ignored.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Another Planet said:


> Absolutely 100% positive she is in an EA with her girlfriend. Of course she won't admit it but she is and I am done being ignored.


Gather your evidence, albeit cell-phone and texting records, and media(FB) posts. Do the 180, and look after the welfare of those kids. Once you're satisfied with your investigative efforts, then it would be time to officially file and to get her sorry backside thrown out of your house, all while you file for temporary custody of the kids. And let her family and your family know exactly what it is that is going on!

The most important thing to remember, though, is to file first, before she ever does!


----------

